# Forum > Diablo 3 > TurboHUD > TurboHUD Support > [Question] TurboHUD loads, but no overlay

## dkore

I've used TurboHUD pretty regularly in the past with no issues. I wanted to get it setup for the new season, as I have not played in a few months. When I downloaded the latest version and attempted to run it this time though, I get no overlay. I can see the application running in task manager (it even stays open when d3 closes until i force close it), but there is simply no overlay to be seen. I'm running on Windows 10.

Just to get some of the basics out of the way:
- TurboHUD is installed to C:\TurboHUD.
- TurboHUD is running as admin.
- Only one instance of TurboHUD is running.
- D3 is running in 64-bit windowed fullscreen.
- Tried disabling antivirus. 

There's seemingly no issue to be seen in status.txt either:




> 2019.01.16 10:25:54.044	NTP query succeeded, lag=99ms, diff=-541ms
> 2019.01.16 10:25:54.045	loading database
> 2019.01.16 10:25:55.005	database loaded
> 2019.01.16 10:25:55.828	new context [19.1.2.0] [Microsoft Windows NT 10.0.17763.0 / Windows 10]
> 2019.01.16 10:25:55.839	initializing overlay
> 2019.01.16 10:25:55.862 create Direct2D1 Factory
> 2019.01.16 10:25:55.865 create DirectWrite Factory
> 2019.01.16 10:25:55.868 create DirectInput
> 2019.01.16 10:25:55.888 create DirectInput Keyboard
> ...

----------


## hl9999

What are you kidding about?
Someone is using the updated version? This is impossible.

----------


## xratedownz

Early today someone was using HUD in my group. But i dont know it was THUD but maybe something similar.

----------


## Buzzy62

> The problem is John refuses to update it despite there being no reason not too. Him being busy doesn't excuse others from doing it, so either way there is no excuse for it not to be updated on this site right now. It's amazing how people on this site ignore that John purposes plays games with people by making them wait for absolutely no reason does this then argues about why people sell updated versions.
> 
> I can tell you for a fact that right now there are people currently using the updated version of THUD. They weren't going to wait when they don't have to. I'm not trying to be rude here, I'm simply explaining that this is what's happening.


WOW! Dude, you are OBVIOUSLY clueless. KJ does NOT even play D3 (hasn't for quite a few years). If you DID have a clue, you would know that every time Blizz does a patch/update, it breaks all of the data offsets that TH uses. Blasting KJ (who is the ONLY person that has the actual/legit code for TH) for not putting every spare second of HIS day into YOUR pleasure is NOT going to make it happen any faster. I know that if *I* were him and saw a crap post like this, I'd be pretty pissed off at all of the scumbags that feel like the world owes them, immediately. If you weren't so rude, he'd probably get things done a little quicker. Go back under your rock and wait....just like the REST of the patient folks that are also waiting for an update. (SMDH)

----------


## jman36

you're clueless.

----------


## deimudda69

And you need thud *RIGHT NOW* for what reason? Off-season?
Are you telling us youre a person who plays a game that is in *MAINTENANCE-MODE* since a freaking *YEAR* beside season just for teh lulz of personal time wasting?

Seriously, get a job or a social life or a freaking boner to jerk off to some random internet porn or look out of the window for the next 2 days. Literally *EVERYTHING* else is better than bloating this forum with your nonsense only that *YOU* can continue wasting *YOUR* time playing silly off-season.

----------


## User5981

> And there is zero excuse for THUD to not be updated on this site right now.
> Stop making excuses for his laziness. There have been updates on this site to THUD not even 45 minutes after an update so just knock off making bullshit excuses.


MPC4Utube Gets Upset --- (aka: TLgamer, createdforthis, problemsolver8 :Cool:  - YouTube

----------


## deimudda69

Answering questions with questions is always a good sign that you are talking to a person who has no real arguments, but what ever.

I don´t know and i don´t care. I´ve got better things to do. Bye.

----------


## iinfii

@tx3000 can you finally stop shouting shit out? you know that KJ is working irl all day long comes home in the afternoon is looking into the forum thinks holy shit there is a shitstorm going on again... had perhaps a bad day and the patch was just released.. its not even 24h ago... ofc there are more ppl that could update th in my eyes... but kj WONT have that. where is the problem? he made thud, its his project and let it be finally... ppl who are selling thud are little idiotic thiefs. arent working because they sat there updated multible HOURS thud...


and i dont think there is an updated thud out there unless you prove what you are shouting out. could be any other maphack what you've seen ingame tho and there are for sure more than "only" thud!

----------


## zerggy

> I love how no one pays any attention to the fact John is trolling and totally ignoring that JOHN is not the only one who can post this yet you expect me to pay attention to the bullshit being spouted off here..He acts as though everyone owes him some fucking favor and you all do not have the balls to stand up to him and say this:
> 
> AT THIS POINT THERE IS ABSOLUTELY NO REASON AND OR EXCUSE WHATSOEVER THAT THE UPDATED VERSION OF THUD HAS NOT BEEN POSTED ON THIS SITE.....NONE


The patch went live literally yesterday, and KJ already is already working on an update (Will There Be HUD for Season 16?), which is more than we can ask for given the circumstances.

He has provided TH for years for free and doesn't owe us anything. And if he decides to stop it entirely because of entitled little shits like you than he still deserves our respect and appreciation.

Stop being a entitled kid. It will do no good for your life.

----------


## KillerJohn

lol this shit is going in every thread  :Smile: 
cleanup and ban incoming.... this is beyond "fun" now

(beta released)

----------


## Ketriken

tyvm for your work and your time KJ.

I'm having a few problem tho  :Frown:  Hope this is the right place to explain it : 

The trouble I have is when I'm launching the game. In menu TH does appear, seems to work, no error regarding memory read.
But when I start a game, nothing appears, no overlay nothing, not even a message error, basically it's like TH's not running, but it is. 
I've tried to copy / paste my old plugins folder, no error, but no overlay when in town either. Working in menu aswell tho.
I'm still trying to use TH with default plugins folder now.
When I press F4 I can see TH in bottom left, but nothing else.

If you need more info np, I'll try my best to git it to you.

Again, tyvm for your time.logs.rar

----------


## Klamist

> lol this shit is going in every thread 
> cleanup and ban incoming.... this is beyond "fun" now
> 
> (beta released)


I wondering how could such an idiot exist, saying a lot bunch of shit. 
I think it might have some conspiracy to provoking us and make things messy. Unless he is really an idiot.

----------


## sephy69

with the last vesion, In menu TH does appear, seems to work, no error regarding memory read.
But when I start a game, nothing appears, no overlay nothing, not even a message error, basically it's like TH's not running, but it is. 
TH running, no Overlay in game, only works in Menu :'(daf.txt

----------


## KillerJohn

*everybody who see "PK #2" in their DAF.txt: HUD won't for you until I solve the encryption. Blizzard is funny and they apply different encryption for different people...*

----------


## jman36

> *everybody who see "PK #2" in their DAF.txt: HUD won't for you until I solve the encryption. Blizzard is funny and they apply different encryption for different people...*


Thanks for the update KJ, can confirm the presence of the PK #2 in my daf lol.

----------


## sephy69

Ok just be patient, thx Kj for your job

----------


## Lautiara

Thank you for your work KJ ^^

----------


## Borbers

@KJ: 

the version .1 and .2 doesn't work yesterday on my machine @work:
this .4 works here now..maybe this info helps..
now here is pk#1 in daf.txt

----------


## KillerJohn

> @KJ: 
> 
> the version .1 and .2 doesn't work yesterday on my machine @work:
> this .4 works here now..maybe this info helps..
> now here is pk#1 in daf.txt


what about .3? it would be a great help I would know this

----------


## RockStarZ

> what about .3? it would be a great help I would know this


Yo KJ, any chance to get a working version for everyone before season start ?

----------


## iinfii

> Yo KJ, any chance to get a working version for everyone before season start ?


he is doing his best to update th all the time... and it will be fixed for sure but i dont think it will be before the season start.

----------


## Spartacforever

Screenshot by Lightshot dont work and map hak

----------


## RockStarZ

> he is doing his best to update th all the time... and it will be fixed for sure but i dont think it will be before the season start.


Dude, I don't need a fanboy to tell me that KJ is working hard & he's doing the best he can blablabla. He's a grown man, he can answer himself and tell us if there is any chance to have it before season start, that's all.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Yo KJ, any chance to get a working version for everyone before season start ?


possibly no, sorry

----------


## Schurke

TurboHUD does not work for me!
:confused:

----------


## Ketriken

I still have .2 so I could give it a try, but I've LF .3 and I've already deleted it unfortunately,but if anyone got it I could try to see if daft.txt is different than with .4
PM me if someone still have the .3 rar file

----------


## Borbers

> what about .3? it would be a great help I would know this


sorry i'm @home now. can't test .3 not before monday..

----------


## icheck

> I still have .2 so I could give it a try, but I've LF .3 and I've already deleted it unfortunately,but if anyone got it I could try to see if daft.txt is different than with .4
> PM me if someone still have the .3 rar file


original links: 

Zippyshare.com (19.1.17.1)
Zippyshare.com (19.1.17.2)
Zippyshare.com (19.1.17.3)

----------


## KillerJohn

> Dude, I don't need a fanboy to tell me that KJ is working hard & he's doing the best he can blablabla. He's a grown man, he can answer himself and tell us if there is any chance to have it before season start, that's all.


chill please, he just wanted to share his thoughts and he was right

----------


## KillerJohn

!!! everybody with "no overlay" aka "pk2" issue !!!

please take this: Zippyshare.com
and do the following:
- clear logs folder
- enter a game ALONE (single player)
- do not go anywhere (do not swith areas, WP, TP, etc)
- start this build
- exit HUD
- post daf.txt and pk2.txt here

thanks!

----------


## jman36

[QUOTE=KillerJohn;4005604]!!! everybody with "no overlay" aka "pk2" issue !!!

please take this: Zippyshare.com
and do the following:
- clear logs folder
- enter a game ALONE (single player)
- do not go anywhere (do not swith areas, WP, TP, etc)
- start this build
- exit HUD
- post daf.txt and pk2.txt here

thanks![/QUOTE

]

----------


## jorgensen

> !!! everybody with "no overlay" aka "pk2" issue !!!
> 
> please take this: Zippyshare.com
> and do the following:
> - clear logs folder
> - enter a game ALONE (single player)
> - do not go anywhere (do not swith areas, WP, TP, etc)
> - start this build
> - exit HUD
> ...


Log files as requested

----------


## Josie010813

Log Files

daf.txt
2019.01.18 15:21:56.157	new context [19.1.18.0] [Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 / Windows 7 Service Pack 1]
2019.01.18 15:22:02.036	scan started [19.1.18.0]
2019.01.18 15:22:02.194	header load time: 154
2019.01.18 15:22:02.206	ObjectManager found, ingame flag: 1
2019.01.18 15:22:02.308	PK #2 (0x1010, 0xACD9E803)
2019.01.18 15:22:02.309	scan finished in 114 ms


pk2.txt
19.1.18.0
4112
122698475,122698475,2410661140,2410595605,2410530070,2410464535,2410398992,24103 33457,122698475,2410267922,122698475,2410202387,2410136860,2410071325,122698475, 2410005790,122698475,2409940255,122698475,2409874712,2409809177,2409743642,12269 8475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,2409678107,2411709700,2407974205,24 07908670,2407843135,2407777592,2407712057,2407646522,2407580987,122698475,240961 2580,122698475,2409547045,2414658903,2414593360,2414527825,2414462290,2414396755 ,2414331228,2414265693,2414200158,2414134623,2414069080,2414003545,2413938010,12 2698475,2413872475,2415904068,2415838533,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475 ,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475 ,2415576385,122698475,122698475,122698475,2166998929,2176108303,122698475,217597 7225,2175911690,2174207788,2174142253,2174076718,2174011183,2173945640,217388010 5,2173814570,2173749035,2179974996,2179909461,2177288061,2178008938,2177943403,2 167392148,2167326613,2167261078,2167195543,2167130000,122698475,122698475,122698 475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698 475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698 475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698 475,2166933394,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,12269 8475,122698475,122698475,2167064328,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,1226 98475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,122698475,1226 98475,122698475
1996488704,1996554241,1996619778,1996685315,1996750852,1996816389,1996881926,199 6947463,1997013000,1997078537,1997144074,1997209611,1997275148,1997340685,199740 6222,1997471759,1997537296,1997602833,1997668370,1997733907,1997799444,199786498 1,1997930518,1997996055,1998061592,1998127129,1998192666,1998258203,1998323740,1 998389277,1998454814,1998520351,1998585888,1998651425,1998716962,1998782499,1998 848036,1998913573,1998979110,1999044647,1999110184,1999175721,1999241258,1999306 795,1999372332,1999437869,1999503406,1999568943,1999634480,1999700017,1999765554 ,1999831091,1999896628,1999962165,2000027702,2000093239,2000158776,2000224313,20 00289850,2000355387,2000420924,2000486461,2000551998,2000617535,2000683072,20007 48609,2000814146,2000879683,2000945220,2001010757,2001076294,2001141831,20012073 68,2001272905,2001338442,2001403979,2001469516,2001535053,2001600590,2001666127, 2001731664,2001797201,2001862738,2001928275,2001993812,2002059349,2002124886,200 2190423,2002255960,2002321497,2002387034,2002452571,2002518108,2002583645,200264 9182,2002714719,2002780256,2002845793,2002911330,2002976867,2003042404,200310794 1,2003173478,2003239015,2003304552,2003370089,2003435626,2003501163,2003566700,2 003632237,2003697774,2003763311,2003828848,2003894385,2003959922,2004025459,2004 090996,2004156533,2004222070,2004287607,2004353144,2004418681,2004484218,2004549 755,2004615292,2004680829,2004746366,2004811903,2004877440,2004942977,2005008514 ,2005074051,2005139588,2005205125,2005270662,2005336199,2005401736,2005467273,20 05532810,2005598347,2005663884,2005729421,2005794958,2005860495,2005926032,20059 91569,2006057106,2006122643,2006188180,2006253717,2006319254,2006384791,20064503 28,2006515865,2006581402,2006646939,2006712476,2006778013,2006843550,2006909087, 2006974624,2007040161,2007105698,2007171235,2007236772,2007302309,2007367846,200 7433383,2007498920,2007564457,2007629994,2007695531,2007761068,2007826605,200789 2142,2007957679,2008023216,2008088753,2008154290,2008219827,2008285364,200835090 1,2008416438,2008481975,2008547512,2008613049,2008678586,2008744123,2008809660,2 008875197,2008940734,2009006271,2009071808,2009137345,2009202882,2009268419,2009 333956,2009399493,2009465030,2009530567,2009596104,2009661641,2009727178,2009792 715,2009858252,2009923789,2009989326,2010054863,2010120400,2010185937,2010251474 ,2010317011,2010382548,2010448085,2010513622,2010579159,2010644696,2010710233,20 10775770,2010841307,2010906844,2010972381,2011037918,2011103455,2011168992,20112 34529,2011300066,2011365603,2011431140,2011496677,2011562214,2011627751,20116932 88,2011758825,2011824362,2011889899,2011955436,2012020973,2012086510,2012152047, 2012217584,2012283121,2012348658,2012414195,2012479732,2012545269,2012610806,201 2676343,2012741880,2012807417,2012872954,2012938491,2013004028,2013069565,201313 5102,2013200639,2013266176,2013331713,2013397250,2013462787,2013528324,201359386 1,2013659398,2013724935,2013790472,2013856009,2013921546,2013987083,2014052620,2 014118157,2014183694,2014249231,2014314768,2014380305,2014445842,2014511379,2014 576916,2014642453,2014707990,2014773527,2014839064,2014904601,2014970138,2015035 675,2015101212,2015166749,2015232286,2015297823,2015363360,2015428897,2015494434 ,2015559971,2015625508,2015691045,2015756582,2015822119,2015887656,2015953193,20 16018730,2016084267,2016149804,2016215341,2016280878,2016346415,2016411952,20164 77489,2016543026,2016608563,2016674100,2016739637,2016805174,2016870711,20169362 48,2017001785,2017067322,2017132859,2017198396,2017263933,2017329470,2017395007, 2017460544,2017526081,2017591618,2017657155,2017722692,2017788229,2017853766,201 7919303,2017984840,2018050377,2018115914,2018181451,2018246988,2018312525,201837 8062,2018443599,2018509136,2018574673,2018640210,2018705747,2018771284,201883682 1,2018902358,2018967895,2019033432,2019098969,2019164506,2019230043,2019295580,2 019361117,2019426654,2019492191,2019557728,2019623265,2019688802,2019754339,2019 819876,2019885413,2019950950,2020016487,2020082024,2020147561,2020213098,2020278 635,2020344172,2020409709,2020475246,2020540783,2020606320,2020671857,2020737394 ,2020802931,2020868468,2020934005,2020999542,2021065079,2021130616,2021196153,20 21261690,2021327227,2021392764,2021458301,2021523838,2021589375,2021654912,20217 20449,2021785986,2021851523,2021917060,2021982597,2022048134,2022113671,20221792 08,2022244745,2022310282,2022375819,2022441356,2022506893,2022572430,2022637967, 2022703504,2022769041,2022834578,2022900115,2022965652,2023031189,2023096726,202 3162263,2023227800,2023293337,2023358874,2023424411,2023489948,2023555485,202362 1022,2023686559,2023752096,2023817633,2023883170,2023948707,2024014244,202407978 1,2024145318,2024210855,2024276392,2024341929,2024407466,2024473003,2024538540,2 024604077,2024669614,2024735151,2024800688,2024866225,2024931762,2024997299,2025 062836,2025128373,2025193910,2025259447,2025324984,2025390521,2025456058,2025521 595,2025587132,2025652669,2025718206,2025783743,2025849280,2025914817,2025980354 ,2026045891,2026111428,2026176965,2026242502,2026308039,2026373576,2026439113,20 26504650,2026570187,2026635724,2026701261,2026766798,2026832335,2026897872,20269 63409,2027028946,2027094483,2027160020,2027225557,2027291094,2027356631,20274221 68,2027487705,2027553242,2027618779,2027684316,2027749853,2027815390,2027880927, 2027946464,2028012001,2028077538,2028143075,2028208612,2028274149,2028339686,202 8405223,2028470760,2028536297,2028601834,2028667371,2028732908,2028798445,202886 3982,2028929519,2028995056,2029060593,2029126130,2029191667,2029257204,202932274 1,2029388278,2029453815,2029519352,2029584889,2029650426,2029715963,2029781500,2 029847037,2029912574,2029978111,2030043648,2030109185,2030174722,2030240259,2030 305796,2030371333,2030436870,2030502407,2030567944,2030633481,2030699018,2030764 555,2030830092,2030895629,2030961166,2031026703,2031092240,2031157777,2031223314 ,2031288851,2031354388,2031419925,2031485462,2031550999,2031616536,2031682073,20 31747610,2031813147,2038759964,2031944221,2032009758,2032075295,2032140832,20322 06369,2032271906,2032337443,2032402980,2032468517,2032534054,2032599591,20326651 28,2032730665,2032796202,2032861739,2032927276,2032992813,2033058350,2033123887, 2033189424,2033254961,2033320498,2033386035,2033451572,2033517109,2033582646,203 3648183,2033713720,2033779257,2033844794,2033910331,2033975868,2034041405,203410 6942,2034172479,2034238016,2034303553,2034369090,2034434627,2034500164,203456570 1,2034631238,2034696775,2034762312,2034827849,2034893386,2034958923,2035024460,2 035089997,2035155534,2035221071,2035286608,2035352145,2035417682,2035483219,2035 548756,2035614293,2035679830,2035745367,2035810904,2035876441,2035941978,2036007 515,2036073052,2036138589,2036204126,2036269663,2036335200,2036400737,2036466274 ,2036531811,2036597348,2036662885,2036728422,2036793959,2036859496,2036925033,20 36990570,2037056107,2037121644,2037187181,2037252718,2037318255,2037383792,20374 49329,2037514866,2037580403,2037645940,2037711477,2037777014,2037842551,20379080 88,2037973625,2038039162,2038104699,2038170236,2038235773,2038301310,2038366847, 2038432384,2038497921,2038563458,2038628995,2038694532,2038825605,2038891142
605951947,378722495,605951947,378722495,108598035,3354452236
-1395005437,-1640225007,2899961859,2654742289,108757609,3351560876
-1395005437,-1640225007,2899961859,2654742289,108757609,3351560876
-1395005437,-1640225007,2899961859,2654742289,108757609,3351560876
-1395005437,-1640225007,2899961859,2654742289,108757609,3351560876
-1395005437,-1640225007,2899961859,2654742289,108757609,3351560876
-1395005437,-1640225007,2899961859,2654742289,108757609,3351560876
-1395005437,-1640225007,2899961859,2654742289,108757609,3351560876

I hope that can help you ;-)

----------


## KillerJohn

the second is definitely not pk2.txt
and please upload in a zip file or use pastebin because this is unreadable. thank you!

----------


## Josie010813

ok i try it later

----------


## Simon1534

daf.txt

2019.01.18 09:29:38.013	new context [19.1.18.0] [Microsoft Windows NT 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 / Windows 7 Service Pack 1]
2019.01.18 09:29:42.741	scan started [19.1.18.0]
2019.01.18 09:29:42.850	header load time: 106
2019.01.18 09:29:42.860	ObjectManager found, ingame flag: 1
2019.01.18 09:29:42.925	PK #2 (0x1598, 0x2BE886D0)
2019.01.18 09:29:42.926	scan finished in 75 ms
2019.01.18 09:36:03.498	force daf scan due to invalid containers [-1, 850, -1, -1, 1701, True]
2019.01.18 09:36:03.514	scan started [19.1.18.0]
2019.01.18 09:36:03.621	header load time: 107
2019.01.18 09:36:03.622	ObjectManager found, ingame flag: 1
2019.01.18 09:36:03.623	can't find bnet client
2019.01.18 09:36:03.629	scan started [19.1.18.0]
2019.01.18 09:36:03.707	header load time: 78
2019.01.18 09:36:03.708	ObjectManager found, ingame flag: 1
2019.01.18 09:36:03.709	LevelArea candidate count: 2
2019.01.18 09:36:03.709	can't find levelarea
2019.01.18 09:36:03.709	can't find bnet client
2019.01.18 09:36:03.714	scan started [19.1.18.0]
2019.01.18 09:36:03.792	header load time: 78
2019.01.18 09:36:03.793	ObjectManager candidate count: 3
2019.01.18 09:36:03.793	can't find object manager
2019.01.18 09:36:03.799	scan started [19.1.18.0]
2019.01.18 09:36:03.871	header load time: 72
2019.01.18 09:36:03.872	ObjectManager candidate count: 3
2019.01.18 09:36:03.872	can't find object manager
2019.01.18 09:36:03.877	scan started [19.1.18.0]
2019.01.18 09:36:03.982	header load time: 104
2019.01.18 09:36:03.982	ObjectManager candidate count: 3
2019.01.18 09:36:03.982	can't find object manager
2019.01.18 09:36:03.987	scan started [19.1.18.0]
2019.01.18 09:36:04.067	header load time: 80
2019.01.18 09:36:04.068	ObjectManager candidate count: 3
2019.01.18 09:36:04.068	can't find object manager


pk2.txt

19.1.18.0
5528
3556775115,3556775115,1560275764,1560210229,1560144694,1560079159,1560013616,155 9948081,3556775115,1559882546,3556775115,1559817011,1559751484,1559685949,355677 5115,1559620414,3556775115,1559554879,3556775115,1559489336,1559423801,155935826 6,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,1559292731,1559227172,1 557654300,1557588765,1557523230,1557457695,1557392152,1557326617,1557261082,3556 775115,1557195547,3556775115,1557129988,1555950454,1555884919,1555819376,1555753 841,1555688306,1555622771,1555557244,1555491709,1555426174,1555360639,1555295096 ,1555229561,3556775115,1555164026,1555098491,738192180,3556775115,3556775115,355 6775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,1554901862,1554836327,3556775115,137716 7838,1377102303,1375463472,1375397937,1375332402,1375266867,1375201340,137513580 5,1375070270,1375004735,1374939192,1374873657,1372186626,1370810495,1370744952,1 370679417,1370613882,1370548347,1370482788,1370417253,3556775115,3556775115,3556 775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775 115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115 ,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,35 56775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,35567 75115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,1555032932,35567751 15,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115, 3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,3556775115,1370352093
1996488704,1996554241,1996619778,1996685315,1996750852,1996816389,1996881926,199 6947463,1997013000,1997078537,1997144074,1997209611,1997275148,1997340685,199740 6222,1997471759,1997537296,1997602833,1997668370,1997733907,1997799444,199786498 1,1997930518,1997996055,1998061592,1998127129,1998192666,1998258203,1998323740,1 998389277,1998454814,1998520351,1998585888,1998651425,1998716962,1998782499,1998 848036,1998913573,1998979110,1999044647,1999110184,1999175721,1999241258,1999306 795,1999372332,1999437869,1999503406,1999568943,1999634480,1999700017,1999765554 ,1999831091,1999896628,1999962165,2000027702,2000093239,2000158776,2000224313,20 00289850,2000355387,2000420924,2000486461,2000551998,2000617535,2000683072,20007 48609,2000814146,2000879683,2000945220,2001010757,2001076294,2001141831,20012073 68,2001272905,2001338442,2001403979,2001469516,2001535053,2001600590,2001666127, 2001731664,2001797201,2001862738,2001928275,2001993812,2002059349,2002124886,200 2190423,2002255960,2002321497,2002387034,2002452571,2002518108,2002583645,200264 9182,2002714719,2002780256,2002845793,2002911330,2002976867,2003042404,200310794 1,2003173478,2003239015,2003304552,2003370089,2003435626,2003501163,2003566700,2 003632237,2003697774,2003763311,2003828848,2003894385,2003959922,2004025459,2004 090996,2004156533,2004222070,2004287607,2004353144,2004418681,2004484218,2004549 755,2004615292,2004680829,2004746366,2004811903,2004877440,2004942977,2005008514 ,2005074051,2005139588,2005205125,2005270662,2005336199,2005401736,2005467273,20 05532810,2005598347,2005663884,2005729421,2005794958,2005860495,2005926032,20059 91569,2006057106,2006122643,2006188180,2006253717,2006319254,2006384791,20064503 28,2006515865,2006581402,2006646939,2006712476,2006778013,2006843550,2006909087, 2006974624,2007040161,2007105698,2007171235,2007236772,2007302309,2007367846,200 7433383,2007498920,2007564457,2007629994,2007695531,2007761068,2007826605,200789 2142,2007957679,2008023216,2008088753,2008154290,2008219827,2008285364,200835090 1,2008416438,2008481975,2008547512,2008613049,2008678586,2008744123,2008809660,2 008875197,2008940734,2009006271,2009071808,2009137345,2009202882,2009268419,2009 333956,2009399493,2009465030,2009530567,2009596104,2009661641,2009727178,2009792 715,2009858252,2009923789,2009989326,2010054863,2010120400,2010185937,2010251474 ,2010317011,2010382548,2010448085,2010513622,2010579159,2010644696,2010710233,20 10775770,2010841307,2010906844,2010972381,2011037918,2011103455,2011168992,20112 34529,2011300066,2011365603,2011431140,2011496677,2011562214,2011627751,20116932 88,2011758825,2011824362,2011889899,2011955436,2012020973,2012086510,2012152047, 2012217584,2012283121,2012348658,2012414195,2012479732,2012545269,2012610806,201 2676343,2012741880,2012807417,2012872954,2012938491,2013004028,2013069565,201313 5102,2013200639,2013266176,2013331713,2013397250,2013462787,2013528324,201359386 1,2013659398,2013724935,2013790472,2013856009,2013921546,2013987083,2014052620,2 014118157,2014183694,2014249231,2014314768,2014380305,2014445842,2014511379,2014 576916,2014642453,2014707990,2014773527,2014839064,2014904601,2014970138,2015035 675,2015101212,2015166749,2015232286,2015297823,2015363360,2015428897,2015494434 ,2015559971,2015625508,2015691045,2015756582,2015822119,2015887656,2015953193,20 16018730,2016084267,2016149804,2016215341,2016280878,2016346415,2016411952,20164 77489,2016543026,2016608563,2016674100,2016739637,2016805174,2016870711,20169362 48,2017001785,2017067322,2017132859,2017198396,2017263933,2017329470,2017395007, 2017460544,2017526081,2017591618,2017657155,2017722692,2017788229,2017853766,201 7919303,2017984840,2018050377,2018115914,2018181451,2018246988,2018312525,201837 8062,2018443599,2018509136,2018574673,2018640210,2018705747,2018771284,201883682 1,2018902358,2018967895,2019033432,2019098969,2019164506,2019230043,2019295580,2 019361117,2019426654,2019492191,2019557728,2019623265,2019688802,2019754339,2019 819876,2019885413,2019950950,2020016487,2020082024,2020147561,2020213098,2020278 635,2020344172,2020409709,2020475246,2020540783,2020606320,2020671857,2020737394 ,2020802931,2020868468,2020934005,2020999542,2021065079,2021130616,2021196153,20 21261690,2021327227,2021392764,2021458301,2021523838,2021589375,2021654912,20217 20449,2021785986,2021851523,2021917060,2021982597,2022048134,2022113671,20221792 08,2022244745,2022310282,2022375819,2022441356,2022506893,2022572430,2022637967, 2022703504,2022769041,2022834578,2022900115,2022965652,2023031189,2023096726,202 3162263,2023227800,2023293337,2023358874,2023424411,2023489948,2023555485,202362 1022,2023686559,2023752096,2023817633,2023883170,2023948707,2024014244,202407978 1,2024145318,2024210855,2024276392,2024341929,2024407466,2024473003,2024538540,2 024604077,2024669614,2024735151,2024800688,2024866225,2024931762,2024997299,2025 062836,2025128373,2025193910,2025259447,2025324984,2025390521,2025456058,2025521 595,2025587132,2025652669,2025718206,2025783743,2025849280,2025914817,2025980354 ,2026045891,2026111428,2026176965,2026242502,2026308039,2026373576,2026439113,20 26504650,2026570187,2026635724,2026701261,2026766798,2026832335,2026897872,20269 63409,2027028946,2027094483,2027160020,2027225557,2027291094,2027356631,20274221 68,2027487705,2027553242,2027618779,2027684316,2027749853,2027815390,2027880927, 2027946464,2028012001,2028077538,2028143075,2028208612,2028274149,2028339686,202 8405223,2028470760,2028536297,2028601834,2028667371,2028732908,2028798445,202886 3982,2028929519,2028995056,2029060593,2029126130,2029191667,2029257204,202932274 1,2029388278,2029453815,2029519352,2029584889,2029650426,2029715963,2029781500,2 029847037,2029912574,2029978111,2030043648,2030109185,2030174722,2030240259,2030 305796,2030371333,2030436870,2030502407,2030567944,2030633481,2030699018,2030764 555,2030830092,2030895629,2030961166,2031026703,2031092240,2031157777,2031223314 ,2031288851,2031354388,2031419925,2031485462,2031550999,2031616536,2031682073,20 31747610,2031813147,2031878684,2031944221,2032009758,2032075295,2032140832,20322 06369,2032271906,2032337443,2032402980,2032468517,2032534054,2032599591,20326651 28,2032730665,2032796202,2032861739,2032927276,2032992813,2033058350,2033123887, 2033189424,2033254961,2033320498,2033386035,2033451572,2033517109,2033582646,203 3648183,2033713720,2033779257,2033844794,2033910331,2033975868,2034041405,203410 6942,2034172479,2034238016,2034303553,2034369090,2034434627,2034500164,203456570 1,2034631238,2034696775,2034762312,2034827849,2034893386,2034958923,2035024460,2 035089997,2035155534,2035221071,2035286608,2035352145,2035417682,2035483219,2035 548756,2035614293,2035679830,2035745367,2035810904,2035876441,2035941978,2036007 515,2036073052,2036138589,2036204126,2036269663,2036335200,2036400737,2036466274 ,2036531811,2036597348,2036662885,2036728422,2036793959,2036859496,2036925033,20 36990570,2037056107,2037121644,2037187181,2037252718,2037318255,2037383792,20374 49329,2037514866,2037580403,2037645940,2037711477,2037777014,2037842551,20379080 88,2037973625,2038039162,2038104699,2038170236,2038235773,2038301310,2038366847, 2038432384,2038497921,2038563458,2038628995,2038694532,2038760069,2038825606,203 8891143,2038956680,2039022217,2039087754,2039153291,2039218828,2039284365,203934 9902,2039415439,2039480976,2039546513,2039612050,2039677587,2039743124,203980866 1,2039874198,2039939735,2040005272,2040070809,2040136346,2040201883,2040267420,2 040332957,2040398494,2040464031,2040529568,2040595105,2040660642,2040726179,2040 791716,2040857253,2040922790,2040988327,2041053864,2041119401,2041184938,2041250 475,2041316012,2041381549,2041447086,2041512623,2041578160,2041643697,2041709234 ,2041774771,2041840308,2041905845,2041971382,2042036919,2042102456,2042167993,20 42233530,2042299067,2042364604,2042430141,2042495678,2042561215,2042626752,20426 92289,2042757826,2042823363,2042888900,2042954437,2043019974,2043085511,20431510 48,2043216585,2043282122,2043347659,2043413196,2043478733,2043544270,2043609807, 2043675344,2043740881,2043806418,2043871955,2043937492,2044003029,2044068566,204 4134103,2044199640,2044265177,2044330714,2044396251,2044461788,2044527325,204459 2862,2044658399,2044723936,2044789473,2044855010,2044920547,2044986084,204505162 1,2045117158,2045182695,2045248232,2052195049,2045379306,2045444843,2045510380,2 045575917,2045641454,2045706991,2045772528,2045838065,2045903602,2045969139,2046 034676,2046100213,2046165750,2046231287,2046296824,2046362361,2046427898,2046493 435,2046558972,2046624509,2046690046,2046755583,2046821120,2046886657,2046952194 ,2047017731,2047083268,2047148805,2047214342,2047279879,2047345416,2047410953,20 47476490,2047542027,2047607564,2047673101,2047738638,2047804175,2047869712,20479 35249,2048000786,2048066323,2048131860,2048197397,2048262934,2048328471,20483940 08,2048459545,2048525082,2048590619,2048656156,2048721693,2048787230,2048852767, 2048918304,2048983841,2049049378,2049114915,2049180452,2049245989,2049311526,204 9377063,2049442600,2049508137,2049573674,2049639211,2049704748,2049770285,204983 5822,2049901359,2049966896,2050032433,2050097970,2050163507,2050229044,205029458 1,2050360118,2050425655,2050491192,2050556729,2050622266,2050687803,2050753340,2 050818877,2050884414,2050949951,2051015488,2051081025,2051146562,2051212099,2051 277636,2051343173,2051408710,2051474247,2051539784,2051605321,2051670858,2051736 395,2051801932,2051867469,2051933006,2051998543,2052064080,2052129617
-1557169896,-122704946,2737797400,4172262350,2589092896,1165335872
736659152,1879069793,736659152,1879069793,2588999002,1164860912
736659152,1879069793,736659152,1879069793,2588999002,1164860912
736659152,1879069793,736659152,1879069793,2588999002,1164860912
736659152,1879069793,736659152,1879069793,2588999002,1164860912
736659152,1879069793,736659152,1879069793,2588999002,1164860912
736659152,1879069793,736659152,1879069793,2588999002,1164860912
736659152,1879069793,736659152,1879069793,2588999002,1164860912

----------


## Qillover

> !!! everybody with "no overlay" aka "pk2" issue !!!
> 
> please take this: Zippyshare.com
> and do the following:
> - clear logs folder
> - enter a game ALONE (single player)
> - do not go anywhere (do not swith areas, WP, TP, etc)
> - start this build
> - exit HUD
> ...


file - daf.txt and pk2.txt

----------


## Synome

Hello!

Did a clean install and just started once.
No PK2.txt in the folder.

Just the daf.txt



Synome

----------


## jman36

> Hello!
> 
> Did a clean install and just started once.
> No PK2.txt in the folder.
> 
> Just the daf.txt
> 
> 
> 
> Synome


This is the wrong version. You need to download the file from the link that john posted above. For those of you copy and pasting your text instead of attaching the file, please attach the text file otherwise it is of no use.
To attach a text file to a post follow these steps.
1. Under the text box where you type your reply, click "Go Advanced"
2.Under Attachments, click "Manage Attachments"
3. In the pop up window, click "Add Files" in the top right hand corner. 
4. Click "Choose File"
5. Look for your THUD folder
6. Navigate to "logs" in your THUD folder
7. Click "daf", and select open.
8. Click "up load"
9. Repeat Steps 3-8 for the "pk2" file.
10. Click, "Done" in the pop up window.
11. Post your reply. You will know you've done this correctly when you see that your post now has two files attached to it that you can click and download. 

Again, please make sure you're following the exact instructions KJ has posted in the post above, otherwise it will be usable information.

----------


## KillerJohn

> Hello!
> 
> Did a clean install and just started once.
> No PK2.txt in the folder.
> 
> Just the daf.txt
> 
> 
> 
> Synome


you didn't updated HUD...

----------


## Borbers

daf.txt 
pk2.txt

----------


## Synome

Hello again!

this time with the correct version.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Synome

----------


## Mykhalich

Hello. This is my files.

----------


## CFP

Hi! My files:

----------


## Simon1534

daf.txt
pk2.txt

----------


## itssteve16

daf.txt pk2.txt

I hope this helps

----------


## ttss2

That's done

daf.txt
pk2.txt

----------


## DoobieJC

hope this helps

daf.txt
pk2.txt

----------


## RyanGosling

daf.txt
pk2.txt

Hope it helps. Good luck!

----------


## Fokkus

Hy, These are my Files

----------


## mcmoney38

> !!! everybody with "no overlay" aka "pk2" issue !!!
> 
> please take this: Zippyshare.com
> and do the following:
> - clear logs folder
> - enter a game ALONE (single player)
> - do not go anywhere (do not swith areas, WP, TP, etc)
> - start this build
> - exit HUD
> ...


daf.txt
pk2.txt

----------


## eatflipper

daf.txt
pk2.txt

----------


## dem0nhunter

here are my files, i hope this helps

----------


## Vern1701

Here are my two files. And yes, even I have the same issue. This is with 19.1.18.0. Had the same issue with 19.1.17.4. I will test with 19.1.17.3 and report.

----------


## Vern1701

Same thing with 19.1.17.3. I did notice one thing with all 3 versions, and I will attach the file in .txt format. It is a plugins_compiled with a hash number file. It does not have an extension on it, but did occur with all three versions and was put in the main TH folder. It has mostly symbols in it when viewed as a text file (It is not meant to be viewed as text). I am including the daf.txt file. Unfortunately the plugins_compiled file is too large (251 KB) to fit in...

----------


## KillerJohn

plugins_compiled is a cache of your plugins (compiled to a dll) allowing HUD to run faster. When it starts, it makes a checksum of your plugins and if there is a matching file then it will load that instead of re-compiling them.

----------


## KillerJohn

please test this build: https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...a-testing.html (Service announcement - beta testing)

----------


## DoobieJC

ok im going to try it right now and see what happens. thanks for all your hard work.

----------


## DoobieJC

it works dude. everything comes up a ok on my end here. thank you again for your hard work on this. i know blizz can be pain.

----------


## MLTrob86

> it works dude. everything comes up a ok on my end here.


Same here 19.1.17.4 BETA for Diablo III 2.6.4.55430 (v8.0) working 100%

----------


## Magnes

daf.txtpk2.txt

----------


## sephy69

My file, actually No works for me

----------


## sephy69

19.1.18.2 works for me

----------


## Pilzinfektor

here are mine  :Smile:

----------


## Borbers

Hi KJ,

works but sometimes this happens:

2019-01-19 12_18_04-.jpg

----------


## KillerJohn

> here are mine


Thanks but I don't need these anymore. Read the service announcement about the beta please.

----------


## Nefarian159

Hi KJ,
I need your help please,
TH fully worked(with overlay and map) once time yesterday(v19.1.17.3), but today not working both(19.1.17.3 and 19.1.20.0). I need it so much ;( 
daf.txt

----------


## KillerJohn

please try 19.1.20.1

----------


## Nefarian159

Check now please daf.txt

----------


## Thudftw

gettin this error w/ new one 
2019.01.20 06:52:20.150	19.1.20.1	error while initializing overlay (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x80004005], Module: [General], ApiCode: [E_FAIL/Unspecified error], Message: Unspecified error

at SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
at SharpDX.DirectInput.Device.Acquire()
at Turbo.Basic.Overlay..ctor(IController )
at Turbo.Basic.EngineBase..ctor(ConfigBase , HotkeyConfigBase ))
2019.01.20 06:53:06.829	19.1.20.1	error while initializing overlay (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x80004005], Module: [General], ApiCode: [E_FAIL/Unspecified error], Message: Unspecified error

at SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
at SharpDX.DirectInput.Device.Acquire()
at Turbo.Basic.Overlay..ctor(IController )
at Turbo.Basic.EngineBase..ctor(ConfigBase , HotkeyConfigBase ))

----------


## KillerJohn

> gettin this error w/ new one 
> 2019.01.20 06:52:20.150	19.1.20.1	error while initializing overlay (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x80004005], Module: [General], ApiCode: [E_FAIL/Unspecified error], Message: Unspecified error
> 
> at SharpDX.Result.CheckError()
> at SharpDX.DirectInput.Device.Acquire()
> at Turbo.Basic.Overlay..ctor(IController )
> at Turbo.Basic.EngineBase..ctor(ConfigBase , HotkeyConfigBase ))
> 2019.01.20 06:53:06.829	19.1.20.1	error while initializing overlay (SharpDX.SharpDXException: HRESULT: [0x80004005], Module: [General], ApiCode: [E_FAIL/Unspecified error], Message: Unspecified error
> 
> ...


this is a directx problem, not related to the patch

----------


## KillerJohn

> Check now please daf.txt


what should I check? you don't write any details. do you have a problem? what problem? when? where? sreenshot?
 :Smile:

----------


## Lautiara

> please try 19.1.20.1


I've tried it and... works!! Thx KJ ^^

----------


## KillerJohn

closed, please use this thread for error reporting:
https://www.ownedcore.com/forums/dia...or-report.html (19.1.20.4 (and newer) error report)

----------

